# Ex-NFL player sues supplement maker ALR Industries over failed steroid test



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ex-NFL running-back, Femi Ayanbadejo, sues supplement maker ALR Industries (Author L. Rea) over failed NFL steroid test By Brent Schrotenboer UNION-TRIBUNE STAFF WRITER Athletes who fail drug tests these days often give the same excuse: â?????It wasn’t my fault. I didn’t know my vitamins were tainted with steroids.â???? To skeptics, it sounds like a schoolboy [...]

*Read More...*


----------

